# (NY) (GA) FC AFC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten MH QA2 WCX



## Ten

*FC AFC Bluenorth’s Rock Hard Ten MH QA2 WCX CGC CC "Ten”* at stud 

(NY, GA, MI, etc.) 
**Ten will be in Georgia and South Carolina this Winter and we have the liberty of travelling back North at any given time

63-65 lb Handsome BLM

AKC Reg: SR51703502
CKC #: UE214243
AKC DNA #V620645
EIC Clear - LR-EIC597/7M-VPI (normal)
CNM Clear – LR-CNM13-049-M-VPI (clear)
Hips - LR-186841E24M-VPI (excellent)
Eyes Cerf Clear - LR-347266
Eyes OFA Normal - LR-EYE8613/92M-VPI (2016)
Advanced Cardiac - LR- ACA216/106M-VPI - Normal AO/CONG - adult onset & congenital.... Auscultation & Echo - AUSC/ECHO (normal)

Ten is a very talented athletic animal who has been blessed with *natural* raw genetic talent. Ten’s natural abilities include his excellent marking and memory, drive, desire, trainability, great attitude…. Always happy and ready to work and train be it marks, blinds or drills. He has a sweet temperament and is very playful. He's very fast & extremely stylish. He's a consistent player. He has got brains & bottom! 


Top 10 Derby Lists US and Canada… 34 US points & 12 Canadian points
QA2 - Qual Win 
Master Hunter title and Master National Qualifier at 2
SRS placement
Open All Age 3rd place at age 2
Open Win at age 3
FC at age 4
National Open & Amateur Qualifier 
94 All Age Points
Top Ranked Female handler team in the Country 2016 
Winner - Women's Field Trial Club Challenge Trophy 2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sire: FC-AFC SKYBUSTERS RAPID FIRE - Ruger. Ruger is a full littermate to the phenomenal titled litter that amassed a total of 553 All Age points and 85 Derby points... FC AFC NICK OF TIME LONE RANGER - Ranger, FC-AFC ESPRIT'S POWER PLAY - POW, FC-AFC TWO TOES OUT THE DOOR - Duece, AFC RAMMIN SWEET CANDY - Candy and FC-AFC-FTCH-AFTCH WINDY CITY'S SECRET SIGNAL - Cody

Dam: BLUENORTH'S LOTTA GOTTA GO - Dyna (FC-AFC HAWKEYE'S CANDLEWOOD SHADOW x CFC TESS). (CFC Tess is a 3X Canadian National Finalist. #1 Open Female in Canada in 2004) (FC AFC Shadow is out of Abe x Lottie). Dyna is a full littermate to CFC-CAFC BLUENORTH'S ALCES AMERICANA - Moose and FC BLUENORTH'S DAVEY CROCKETT - Davey.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ten is from a small but very talented Canadian litter of four, of which only he and his littermate Sister run field trials. His brother does HT and is a Grand Master Hunter. His Sister is: FTCH Bluenorth's Git'R Done Belle a 3 time Canadian National Open Championship Finalist. 


Pedigree: 

http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=101256 

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=37458

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/extpedigree.asp?id=37458



References: Pro and Amateur references available

**Willing to travel for a titled bitch


Contact:

Barb Radtke 
516-644-1117 cell
Email: [email protected]

Photos of FC AFC Ten MH:






2015 at a Field Trial




Ten at 6 months old - SHR Started Hunting Retriever




Ten at 2 years old - Master Hunter and QAA Win (earns QA2 title)


----------

